# "Tales of" Series



## Martellian (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone else a fan?  I've beaten Phantasia and Symphonia, am currently playing Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, have played Abyss, and own (but hate) Legendia.  Just curious if other people also like these games...


----------



## Aquin (Aug 11, 2009)

I like them but have never managed to finish any of them. Eventually like I'm doing with Final Fantasy, i want to do a marathon run of the games and really see which ones i like and dislike. 

Star Ocean, which was made by the same people who made the Tales Of series, is one of my favorite series.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 11, 2009)

I only played Symphonia, but I loved it to pieces. I want the sequel. I also have Legendia, but I didn't really get into it as much as I got into Symphonia.


----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 11, 2009)

I've played Phantasia, Destiny, Eternia (Destiny 2 in USA), Symphonia, Abyss, and Rebirth. The only one I don't like is Eternia, and I hear bad things about Legendia so I'm not going to even touch that.

I'm currently playing Rebirth right now, actually. Tales of VS came out for the PSP, too, and it looks cool. But I don't have a PSP ^^; I've been a fan of the series since my friend wouldn't shut up about Symphonia, and I finally played it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 11, 2009)

You know, A typical English-dubbed Tales battle sounds like a LARPfest.
Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_ekugPKqFw


Aquin said:


> I like them but have never managed to finish any of them. Eventually like I'm doing with Final Fantasy, i want to do a marathon run of the games and really see which ones i like and dislike.


Enjoy spending $250+ dollars :V 


Aquin said:


> Star Ocean, which was made by the same people who made the Tales Of series, is one of my favorite series.


 What?

Wolfteam=/=Tri-Ace.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 11, 2009)

The Tales games are some of my favorite RPG games. My favorites are Abyss, Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, and Phantasia.


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 11, 2009)

tales is a great series, like symphonia  skies of arcadia was a good rpg too.. since i kinda stopped at gamecube.. :'(


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 11, 2009)

eh not perfect but I like how their battle system would often keep me on my toes. (I'm not the type who finds infinite combos and beats every boss using them.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 11, 2009)

I have :
Tales of Rebirth
Tales Of DestinyR
Tales Of Destiny 2 (the real one)
Tales of Hearts
Tales of Eternia


----------



## Krevan (Aug 11, 2009)

I barely just got into Vesperia and my damn cd broke 

I also played symphonia but never got to finish it. The games are pretty cool but can be a little easy at times.


----------



## Martellian (Aug 11, 2009)

Foxsicle said:


> I've played Phantasia, Destiny, Eternia (Destiny 2 in USA), Symphonia, Abyss, and Rebirth. The only one I don't like is Eternia, and I hear bad things about Legendia so I'm not going to even touch that.


 
Good idea not to touch Legendia.  Since it wasn't made by Namco Tales Studio Ltd., it pretty much...well...sucks.

I'm trying to find some of the earlier ones (Destiny, Destiny 2) but have around 20 more hours of gameplay left in Dawn of the New World.  

I have some long term plans to buy both a PSP and a Xbox 360 simply for the Tales games, but currently lack the funds.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2009)

Martellian said:


> Good idea not to touch Legendia. Since it wasn't made by Namco Tales Studio Ltd., it pretty much...well...sucks.
> 
> I'm trying to find some of the earlier ones (Destiny, Destiny 2) but have around 20 more hours of gameplay left in Dawn of the New World.
> 
> I have some long term plans to buy both a PSP and a Xbox 360 simply for the Tales games, but currently lack the funds.


 Legendia doesn't suck, It's alot better than Abyss.


----------



## Martellian (Aug 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Legendia doesn't suck, It's alot better than Abyss.





To each their own, then. 

Quite frankly, I REALLY hated the main character.  Abyss' main character sucks for a bit, then gets whiny, then cuts his hair and is still whiny, but is still WAY better then Legendia's IMO.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2009)

Martellian said:


> To each their own, then.
> 
> Quite frankly, I REALLY hated the main character. Abyss' main character sucks for a bit, then gets whiny, then cuts his hair and is still whiny, but is still WAY better then Legendia's IMO.


 Wait, Are you saying that a whiny ass kid is _better_ than a hardass?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2009)

The thing I liked about the whiny ass kid was that unlike most of those people who somehow magically become a new person overnight actually reverts. Because you know in real life not *everyone* will just cut their hair and say "I AM A NEW PERSON!!!!"


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because you know in real life not *everyone* will just cut their hair and say "I AM A NEW PERSON!!!!"



Shhh! Garnet from FF9 may hear you!

I have only played the first 3 games, and I've been unable to play any other ones. I do like what I've played, though, with the PSX ToP being my favorite, then Eternia, then Destiny.

In fact I had a fake Tales of story in my head, and I have "Tales of" versions of a few of my characters.


----------



## Martellian (Aug 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wait, Are you saying that a whiny ass kid is _better_ than a hardass?


 
When it's a hardass who gives you VERY few reasons to feel for him and his plight, yes.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2009)

How could you hate Legendia? It has the best soundtrack in the series. D: I've only played Tales of Symphonia and Tales of Symphonia 2, but it's my favorite RPG series. Fighting/RPG's a nice mix.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, Tales games are really great. Personally, I only own two games from the series, the Symphonias, but I've played others like Vesperia and Abyss. But the thing that made me laugh about Tales of Symphonia for the Gamecube was that it said it had guaranteed 80 hours of gameplay, yet I let my friend borrow it and he beat it in 36 his first playthrough.


----------



## Martellian (Aug 12, 2009)

Adamada said:


> Yeah, Tales games are really great. Personally, I only own two games from the series, the Symphonias, but I've played others like Vesperia and Abyss. But the thing that made me laugh about Tales of Symphonia for the Gamecube was that it said it had guaranteed 80 hours of gameplay, yet I let my friend borrow it and he beat it in 36 his first playthrough.



My first Symphonia playthrough took me 58 hours. 

I guess it all depends on how much you skipped, be it side-quests, skits, voiced dialog, etc.  I LOVE the fully voiced skits in Symphonia 2, but that could just be because Johnny Yong Bosch is my absolute favorite voice actor.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2009)

Martellian said:


> When it's a hardass who gives you VERY few reasons to feel for him and his plight, yes.


 I don't know what the fuck are you talking about but, Senel is a likeable character, Way more likeable than Luke.


SirRob said:


> How could you hate Legendia? It has the best soundtrack in the series.D:


It also has the best plot in the series.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2009)

It's kind of rare to hear Legendia being praised.  I liked that game. Sure I admit it wasn't the best and it isn't without its faults. (Character quests being separated and the localization thinking they were optional, some annoying mechanics, and Shirley being worthless for 99% of the game.)

and I'm the only one who probably used Shirley at all. I actually had her in my party for the final battle using only Rally, Cure, and Tidal Wave. Only Maelstrom was better than spamming Tidal wave against Schwartz.  (Because Judgement would often miss...even if it would hit around 4k damage if it did hit)

And in terms of the music....I definitely like Sakuraba&Shinji whatever doing the sountracks but I wouldn't object to the Legendia-soundtrack crew returning, although it would probably be a more certain atmosphere. Compared to the others Legendia sort of had a more relaxing atmosphere in most places, whereas battles like Miktran, Alexei and Duke were one big adrenaline rush.

And I hear Tales of Graces is supposed to be over 70 hours but I dunno really....I'd be QUITE impressed if it's like 50+. (I don't remember how long it took me to beat Legendia but way longer than others.)


----------



## Martellian (Aug 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't know what the fuck are you talking about but, Senel is a likeable character, Way more likeable than Luke.
> 
> It also has the best plot in the series.



Meh, once again, to each their own, I really don't like arguing. 

Maybe I'll give it another try after I beat Symphonia 2...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2009)

I liked Senel. Even though he was quite a jerk at some parts. (And I don't mean that "...heeheehee he beat up the Bantam Bouncers". I mean "...YOU STUPID IDIOT!!! Someone PLEASE hit him across the head with Will's hammer!")


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I liked Senel. Even though he was quite a jerk at some parts. (And I don't mean that "...heeheehee he beat up the *Bantam Bouncers*". I mean "...YOU STUPID IDIOT!!! Someone PLEASE hit him across the head with Will's hammer!")


Don't you mean Tetsu Inada?




Isn't that right, WO?







Digitalpotato said:


> And in terms of the music....I definitely like Sakuraba&Shinji whatever doing the sountracks but I wouldn't object to the Legendia-soundtrack crew returning, although it would probably be a more certain atmosphere. Compared to the others Legendia sort of had a more relaxing atmosphere in most places, whereas battles like Miktran, Alexei and Duke were one big adrenaline rush.


It's Go-shinji.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 12, 2009)

Love Phantasia back in the day, only other one I played was Tales of Symphonia and I've wasted well over 240 hours in that game.


----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm glad someone else doesn't like Luke. He's pretty annoying...as well as Colette, Genis, and Lloyd. All of them were so goody goody, you could interchange their dialouge and you probably wouldn't be able to draw the difference between who said it.

I'm in the middle of Rebirth, which is good so far, except for the fact that for some reason I really suck at the battles in it. It's probably the only challenging Tales game at a normal mode that I've played.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2009)

Foxsicle said:


> I'm glad someone else doesn't like Luke. He's pretty annoying...as well as Colette, Genis, and Lloyd. All of them were so goody goody, you could interchange their dialouge and you probably wouldn't be able to draw the difference between who said it.


 Really, I don't like anyone in Symphonia and Abyss.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 13, 2009)

Foxsicle said:


> I'm glad someone else doesn't like Luke. He's pretty annoying...as well as Colette, Genis, and Lloyd. All of them were so goody goody, you could interchange their dialouge and you probably wouldn't be able to draw the difference between who said it.
> 
> I'm in the middle of Rebirth, which is good so far, except for the fact that for some reason I really suck at the battles in it. It's probably the only challenging Tales game at a normal mode that I've played.



Eh Vesperia's a little hard but from my observations, Rebirth is a little more consistent with the difficulty. Vesperia's difficulty mostly spikes around boss battles (I've swept through trash mobs and have gotten no-damage victories, then struggled through bosses)

Legendia also has a few mobs that are rather hard but that's mostly because some enemies are just cheap and have a zillion HP or manage to block everything. 

P.S. I hate colette as well.  Before Alex and I determined that shana was the better term for stereotypical love interest, I called them Colette Brunels. The only difference is that colette actually does something other than get kidnapped at points. 


Uh and Perverted Impact....what's that Shadow Yosuke picture doing?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> P.S. I hate colette as well.  Before Alex and I determined that shana was the better term for stereotypical love interest, I called them Colette Brunels. The only difference is that colette actually does something other than get kidnapped at points.


 What?, Sheena isn't Lloyd's love interest.


Digitalpotato said:


> Uh and Perverted Impact....what's that Shadow Yosuke picture doing?


 It's a inside joke.


----------



## arcticursa (Aug 13, 2009)

Aquin said:


> Star Ocean, which was made by the same people who made the Tales Of series, is one of my favorite series.


Star ocean isn't tales series, its square enix, the makers of ff, you got it mixed around and that game is GODAWFUL in my opinion <_< it took like 3 hours to get to the first battle besides the tutorials and by then i had lost interest.
I've beaten Tales of Symphonia and Tales of the world: Radiant Mythology. Legendia was horrid in my opinion and Abyss was fun and all but got really lonely if you didn't have friends with you. The games are too long to play with 1 person. Tales of the world was great with teh whole make your ownc haracter idea.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 13, 2009)

arcticursa said:


> Star ocean isn't tales series, its square enix, the makers of ff, you got it mixed around and that game is GODAWFUL in my opinion <_< it took like 3 hours to get to the first battle besides the tutorials and by then i had lost interest.



The original Star Ocean was developed by the same development team of Tales of Phantasia even though the games are from two different companies.


----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Really, I don't like anyone in Symphonia and Abyss.


I think I love you for that. 

I don't like any character in Symphonia, except for Zelos, I suppose.
The cast of Abyss was bearable enough though. More so than Symphonia, anyway.

The writers really accentuate a certain point in a character and makes them a tad...overdone.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2009)

Foxsicle said:


> I think I love you for that.
> 
> I don't like any character in Symphonia, except for Zelos, I suppose.
> The cast of Abyss was bearable enough though. More so than Symphonia, anyway.
> ...


 Thank you?

Well, I hate Abyss's cast for having LOL DARK PASTS, While I find Symphonia's cast to be boring and clichÃ©.


----------



## Martellian (Aug 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Thank you?
> 
> Well, I hate Abyss's cast for having LOL DARK PASTS, While I find Symphonia's cast to be boring and clichÃ©.


 
I agree with you (mostly) wholeheartedly.

My favorite cast I've come across so far is Phantasia's.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 14, 2009)

For the most part in RPG's I've played I generally like the whole/most of the cast. The only RPG that I can think of where I didn't like most of the cast is FF8. In fact in FF8 my favorite characters were Laguna's group.

As far as Tales is concerned, I thought Leon from Destiny was a douche. I know he's the type who's hard on the outside but has at least someone he cares for, but he goes about treating everyone else in the game in such a way that I didn't care too much about him dying. 

And I find it weird how, in ToP, you're stuck in the past with, barring Cress, an all mage team. As soon as I was able I replace Klarth with Chester.


----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't like Leon from Destiny, either, I got about halfway through Destiny and my save file messed up. I never started a new file again, and I plan to when I somehow get a hold of ToDr.

That happened with ToP, also. I originally played the SNES version, but the patch I had used wouldn't let you play past the mineshaft because of some glitch.
I had to start my file over again, and then once more when I bought it for the GBA =D.

But, the attempt at making a backstory for characters in Abyss is commendable, because I'd rather have that than a generic character. It just bothers me when people are like OMGZ AEWSUM SYMPHONIA OLOLOL


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 15, 2009)

I've only played the PSX versions, patched. I avoided the SNES game because I've heard the controls were rather stiff, and I never bothered with the GBA versions because I'm too used to the PSX version.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 15, 2009)

Well the PSX version is really the version to play. The SNES was kinda stiff but it may have also been emulator/ROM lag.



			
				Perverted Impact said:
			
		

> What? Sheena isn't Lloyd's love interest



She was to me.  I actually made Sheena fall in love with Lloyd so Disco Lord Yggdrasil kidnapped her. 

P.S. I was actually referring to Shana. Ever play Legend of DRagoon? You know, that useless girl with the light dragoon spirit who is more or less every single chosen girl cliche known to mankind? Yeah, THAT'S the archetype. (Adelle becomes a Shana...Estelle has her Shana moments too)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 15, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well the PSX version is really the version to play. The SNES was kinda stiff but it may have also been emulator/ROM lag.


The GBA had the lag. (Mostly the Japanese one)


Digitalpotato said:


> She was to me.  I actually made Sheena fall in love with Lloyd so Disco Lord Yggdrasil kidnapped her.


 In ND3, There was a skit with Suzu, Sheena and Zelos about the Fujibayashi family tree.


Panzermanathod said:


> As far as Tales is concerned, I thought Leon from Destiny was a douche. I know he's the type who's hard on the outside but has at least someone he cares for, but he goes about treating everyone else in the game in such a way that I didn't care too much about him dying.


 He got better in the remake along with Stan.


Panzermanathod said:


> And I find it weird how, in ToP, you're stuck in the past with, barring Cress, an all mage team. As soon as I was able I replace Klarth with Chester.


 Now who didn't replace Klarth with Chester?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't for awhile. On the SNES I made that mistake. (But then again the spell effects weren't as bad so I wasn't being driven insane like I was on the GBA. X_X)

Though on the GBA I won with a Cress-Chester-Suzu-Mint party. the GBA lag was just driving me insane and made me thankful that they stopped freezing the action for spells and some specials by Tales of Eternia. x_X


----------



## Martellian (Aug 15, 2009)

I have (and love) the GBA version of ToP.  Pretty sure I used a Cress-Suzu-Klarth-Arche party... Of course since I grind the heck out of games I had absolutely no problem beating the game... My Cress character is level 105...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 16, 2009)

Suzu never got much use from me simply because I was set on my Cless/Chester/Mint/Arch group. If I did put Suzu in, she normally replaces Mint or Arche.

As for Stahn (Just like "Cress", I'm more used to calling Stan "Stahn"), I was alright with him. He had my favorite gurenken in the original.

Some may say "but Panzer,  you had to get the sword back". And I'll say "That's why I liked it". It didn't keep you frozen in place like Cless's Gurenken, and used the right way, Stahn's jump kick can be used to pin enemies down. That helped me a lot during the tournements and Tower of Drauga.


----------

